# Bronzing tutorial (link)



## LisaR (Jun 3, 2006)

I hope it's okay to post a link from another site but I found a nice tutorial on bronzing. It utilizes a different kind of brush than I'm used to but with the correct technique.  I tried it out and it works nicely! Just thought I'd share so...enjoy. Lisa

link


----------



## iamgrape1119 (Jun 3, 2006)

great tutorial, thank you


----------



## d_flawless (Jun 4, 2006)

thanks, i would of never thought of using a fan brush!


----------



## LisaR (Jun 4, 2006)

I wouldn't have either but it really gives you better control/placement.


----------



## midgetfury74 (Jun 4, 2006)

i just got a bronzer from MAC..this helps so  much..thank you


----------



## Luxurious (Jun 16, 2006)

very nice.


----------

